# Gunners Up website having issues



## RunningReds (May 1, 2013)

Anyone been to Gunners Up lately? I haven't been there in a week until today. I was already put my money down on 3 launchers and darn it if they are only selling parts currently. So I checked one dealer: Gun Dog Supply, and they are all sold out of all Gunners Up launchers. Is Gunners Up going out of business? Or are they just taking a holiday break? I'm just bummed that I finally got the ok from my husband to make the purchase and darn if I can't get them now.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

If I read their notice right it looks like you can get wingers after 5 January. If you cannot wait that long try looking at Zinger wingers.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Running Reds,

I think Jerry looked at the calendar wrong. We were closed during Christmas week but will be back at it on Monday the 29th & 30th and then closed the 31st and 1st. We will be full blast on Jan. 5th. 

All the best!

Richard Davis


----------



## deanlabs1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I was going to order some yesterday but I didn't want to wait till Jan 5 so I ordered zinger wingers instead


----------



## RunningReds (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I was just surprised when I couldn't access the section of your website with the launcher information. Only the accessory page was accessible. I'll be in touch next week! Thank you


----------



## RunningReds (May 1, 2013)

We got a bunch of people together up here in Alaska and ordered 18 launchers plus electronics and blinds. Gunners Up was excellent to work with! TTheir shipping was great. Packaging was perfect. Shipping to Alaska is a challenge and we had no damage. I would definitely buy from Gunners Up again! Thanks Richard


----------

